# smoking cessation counseling



## lmbroomall (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone heard of any charges for this? Our er docs think there is "money on the table" if they start documenting the counseling. I know a pcp can code the office level visits by the time on counseling.


----------



## LLovett (Jan 20, 2010)

There are codes out there, 99406 and 99407.

At one time I had documentation stating that this must be requested by the patient, as in you can't just preach to them for 10 minutes about something they don't want to hear then bill them for doing it. I can't find this documentation though. It makes sense so I continue to tell my providers this. Also with Medicare they only get so many visits covered under certain circumstances (it is part of their preventive benefits).

Having said that, this is a preventive type service, I find it very hard to believe any carrier would want to pay for this in an ER setting. ER providers should not be acting as primary cares and following up on these types of issues.

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## lmbroomall (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the info. docs are just looking for some money somewhere. they should start looking at the nurses documentation...that is where some money is laying around.
does make sense that you cant charge for something that pt doesnt want to hear


----------

